# Dad and his buck.



## tradhunter98 (Dec 1, 2015)

Here is my side of the story.
3 weeks ago at dark I had a very nice buck at 10yards with no shot. 2 weeks ago same buck 20 yards no shot.  fast forward  two weeks of hunting hard and not seeing him.

7:00 Black Friday morning I'm hunting a hardwood ridge 150 yards from dad on a joining ridge. I hear something running then a crash, didn't think much about it. Matter of fact I thought it was a tree falling. 7:10ish my phone buzzes saying. "Big buck down" little did I know it was  what I'd heard running. It came about half way to me before going down. So I got down grabbed my tracking dog met up with dad and headed out. He told me he was a decent buck but wasn't too big. Got to the stand to find a bright red arrow covered in blood. So the dog and I take off. 60yards later this is what I see laying there. Really dad not "too" big? 

Maybe the next archery shoot you can get his side of the story.

48lb timberhawk  
Zwicky delta head


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 1, 2015)

This was the buck I had seen twice.


----------



## Troy Butler (Dec 1, 2015)

nice


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Dec 1, 2015)

Good deer. Congrats.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 1, 2015)

Congrats to your dad, and enjoy these special moments


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 1, 2015)

Great buck.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice buck. Congrats to your dad


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Dec 1, 2015)

Very nice!  Congratulations to your dad


----------



## robert carter (Dec 1, 2015)

Fine buck . Congrats,RC.


----------



## Barebowyer (Dec 2, 2015)

Very nice buck!  Well done!


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 2, 2015)

Beauty!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Dec 2, 2015)

Oh man that's a good one!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 2, 2015)

Nice job by your Dad. I would like to see what he calls big? HA HA


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats to your pops!


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Dec 2, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

congrats to him


----------



## mudcreek (Dec 2, 2015)

How do you spell woo-wee!!!!!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 2, 2015)

looks like the old man has been doing this hunting thing long enough that he can keep a straight face just like a fisherman telling you they ain't biting while sitting on a cooler full of fish. Great buck and congrats on a successful hunt. Looks like he did not teach you all his tricks. Way to go dad.


----------



## dpoole (Dec 2, 2015)

awesome


----------



## Barry Duggan (Dec 3, 2015)

Big enough in my book. Good stuff.


----------

